# Bulk carrier Kyoto / Kvarner GA plans



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Ic any one csn help with the GA plans of this ship which is build 1973 in Cockerill Hoboken shipyard yard build 865. Name of the vessel Kyoto and later Kvarner owned by Jugolinija Rijeka .Thanks in advance for any help.
Brgds


----------

